# Festive Specials at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (4/12/14)

Only at Sir Vape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Is that a pic of craig on the left?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/12/14)

lol yeah it is

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

